# Making a Rig to Carry with Suspenders



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

I hope this is in the right forum. I've surfed Google trying to find someone who has actually done this but haven't seen anything yet. Maybe some of you have experience with it. Or maybe one of you might be interested in exploring the subject. Before anyone shouts "you can't do that", you may be right! But again, just because it hasn't been done doesn't necessarily rule out the possibility that it could be. 

I'm just exploring different options at this point and some are pretty unconventional (overalls, for instance)...lol. I've seen my share of shoulder holsters and while they have their drawbacks, I think they can certainly work for those who opt to go that way. I certainly have but I'd rather try something else. What I'd like to do is to try something that locates a pistol in the same general area, although it doesn't have to be under the armpit, or set up for cross-draw, or anything else that specific. Ideally, I'd like to eliminate a tac belt and switch to braces (or suspenders). The most obvious option is to still wear a holster on some heavy duty pants, or to use a clip attached to your firearm directly. If your braces are tough enough, they should support the pants with the additional weight. But that's less than ideal. You can get sagging with a holster and a clip is less than ideal imo. Pocket carry is probably the simplest way to go, but again, I would prefer to explore this first as I don't know how well the newer sticky pocket holsters work.

Bottom line is that I would prefer to carry (just feels more secure to me) and even draw (just more used to it) from the middle of my torso as opposed to low on my waist or hip. One aspect that I should make clear is that I don't have to worry about printing. I can pick and choose when I want to go concealed and when I want to go fully open carry. I'm not claiming that this gun position has any advantages on draw speed either. It's just a position that I like and one I've used in the past. The issue is that I am in much hotter weather and I don't dress in suits or jackets anymore. The suspenders would be worn over a sleeveless undershirt and under an un-tucked, button down shirt. So, any ideas? Also feel free to blast away at me for my hair-brained schemes. Hahaha


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I wear suspenders (braces), but I carry my pistol on a belt, OWB, at about "3:00" (the belt buckle being "12:00").
The biggest issue is arranging things so that the pistol doesn't tangle with the suspenders, as the presentation begins.
My suspenders support my pants, my pants supports my belt, and my belt supports my holster and my pistol. The belt still has to be tightly cinched, though.

Purdy Gear makes and sells a rig which attaches to one's belt, and rides above the top of the pants. The presentation is cross-draw, from the vertical. The pistol could be carried butt-up or butt-down, since the rig is custom-made.
Rex Applegate designed this rig, originally for a .38S&W revolver.
(I don't like, and wouldn't carry, a cross-draw rig, for too many reasons to discuss here.)

















Purdy Gear: https://purdygear.com/

I've pocket-carried, for quite a long time, in a Robert Mika holster. It was a good solution for almost 20 years, until the weight of the pistol began disturbing the nerves in my upper thigh. That made me switch to OWB belt carry
Pocket carry makes for slow presentations, unless you practice continuously. But the advantage of just naturally putting one hand in a pants pocket makes up for it. Your "target" never knows that there's a pistol about to show up.

I suggest against joining holster to suspenders. Your pistol will flop around, and thus be hard to access, and there are very few suspender sets strong enough to properly support a pistol.


----------



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I wear suspenders (braces), but I carry my pistol on a belt, OWB, at about "3:00" (the belt buckle being "12:00").
> The biggest issue is arranging things so that the pistol doesn't tangle with the suspenders, as the presentation begins.
> My suspenders support my pants, my pants supports my belt, and my belt supports my holster and my pistol. The belt still has to be tightly cinched, though.
> 
> ...


Terrific, comprehensive response....thank you very much!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I've used a stiff pancake style soft sided against the skin Or underwear, lol
Gonna need another belt, under the bib carhartts ((or similar).
Cinch the belt til your comfortable and it does not slide down your legs. 
You'll have the ability to slide the rig to any position you desire. 
Just want to keep all metal clip on holsters excluded, unless you can find comfort with the clip on.
Good luck


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

These are the suspender type pants I think you're referring to, maybe not.


----------



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

pic said:


> These are the suspender type pants I think you're referring to, maybe not.
> View attachment 18800


Actually, that's another option I'm considering. I ordered one of those just to see what I can do with it. Here are a few shots of more traditional ones I'm looking at.


----------

